# advice please! 1969 pontiac gto



## sameold01 (Jun 21, 2020)

All numbers matching carb to oil pan, starter to balancer with 46K miles 3.55 rear gear. Motor is a YS never left the engine compartment since installed by the factory along with the 400 Trans. So, the motor is leaking a little oil and heat riser gaskets blown out on the intake manifold. I scored a 69 stock bore block 400, rebuild quadra jet brand new and a brand new intake manifold cast iron bead blaster painter its nice and all parts are May of 1969 built.
My question is I plan on taking the block to the machine shop to have them check it out. I want to build a 406 or 461 stroker with Butler rotating assembly with edelbrock heads and use the cast iron intake and carb to make it look like a stock setup. So in one weekend I can swap it out and have the car ready to go next Spring. Then later in life going through the original motor and reinstalling it or just keeping it on hand.

All input good or bad is greatly appreciated.


----------



## AZTempest (Jun 11, 2019)

Sounds like a plan to me. I'm all for keeping the car on the road as much as possible. My son and I are going through a 326 for the Tempest to drop in. Once we pull the motor and install the 326, we can build the engine from the car in our own time. I just have too many buddies who work on their car for months or years and nothing seems to get done. I should note my son and I love to tinker with the cars but we also love driving them. Less down time more driving fun.


----------

